# ausgestanzte Anspritzkreuze



## casamomo

Hola,
Estoy traduciendo del alemán al español un acuerdo general comercial concerniente a la industria de anillos Talog (Talog-ringe, parte de los tapones de rosca habituales en las botellas) y uno de los apartados es esta frase "Verkauf des ausgestanzten Anspritzkreuze an (...)". No pongo más contexto porque no lo hay, y no encuentro traducción de "ausgetanzten" ni de "Anspritzkreuze", imagino será un lenguaje técnico muy especializado.
Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida, también enlaces de algún diccionario técnico online lo bastante fiable...
¡Gracias!


----------



## sonioto

"ausgestanzt" = troquelado


----------



## casamomo

Gracias Sonioto, ¿no sabrás por algún casual la traducción de "Anspritzkreuze"...?


----------



## sonioto

Casamomo,
lo siento la traducción para "Anspitzkreuze" no la sé. No sabiendo a que pieza exactamente se están referiendo, es muy difícil hacer una traducción. Lo que si veía muy claro era la traducción de "ausgestanzt".


----------



## casamomo

Gracias de todas formas por tu tiempo, Sonioto. El contexto en el que se encuentra no ayuda mucho porque es un contrato legal, no da detalles técnicos, así que por muchas frases que ofrezca no clarificará su sentido....


----------



## Geviert

Hola,


aquí aparece la palabra Anspritzkreuz en inglés y en francés (Ansprüche, 7, 8). tal vez te ayude. De lo contrario crea un neologismo: Anspritz deriva de ansprizen, bespritzen, que quiere decir rociar, debería ser entonces un _roceador cruciforme.  _(una idea). Si es un término patentado lo único que te queda es la paráfrasis técnica.


----------



## casamomo

muchísimas gracias Geviert, creo que me atreveré con tu neologismo.


----------

